# Toilet Training



## katephilly (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a 13 week old cockapoo who seems to be getting worse with his toilet habits. Initially he used paper to wee but now seems to just wee wherever he likes in the house. He also stands at the door to tell us he needs a poo which is great but as we have just moved house our garden needs finishing off before it is safe for him so we take him outside the front where there is a little porch like area for him to use. However this looks on to the road and he is so nosey he just looks over the wall at people and cars passing by, completely forgetting he needs to go... until he gets back in the house when he will proceed to poo on the carpet! Every time! It is so frustrating and I am at a loss as to what to do. He just seems to be going backwards  any advice or words of encouragement would be gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

katephilly said:


> I have a 13 week old cockapoo who seems to be getting worse with his toilet habits. Initially he used paper to wee but now seems to just wee wherever he likes in the house. He also stands at the door to tell us he needs a poo which is great but as we have just moved house our garden needs finishing off before it is safe for him so we take him outside the front where there is a little porch like area for him to use. However this looks on to the road and he is so nosey he just looks over the wall at people and cars passing by, completely forgetting he needs to go... until he gets back in the house when he will proceed to poo on the carpet! Every time! It is so frustrating and I am at a loss as to what to do. He just seems to be going backwards  any advice or words of encouragement would be gratefully received! Thanks


Hi, don't stress out, he is very young and has a long way to go. In relation to the pooing thing, unfortunately if you know he needs to go you just have to stay out with him until he goes. If after 15 mins he hasn't gone, go inside and watch him like a hawk then when you see the signs taxi him outside, when he does his business praise him A LOT, make a lot of positive fuss and treat him. Don't give him the opportunity to go inside. The pee thing will come, you need to make sure you have thoroughly cleaned previous pee areas with biological detergent. With a puppy this young you need to be vigilant and know when they are going to pee, you need to either taxi them outside, to the paper when you see the signs or have a routine whereby you go out every 40 - 45 minutes for toilet time. You need to be consistent, vigilant and praise good behaviour a lot. Ignore the accidents. Honestly the hard work pays off and it's such a short period of time in the long run, that the pup needs your constant attention and guidance. any accidents are usually a combination of the human not reading the signs, being inconsistent with training and becoming complacent. Don't let it stress you out, it will all fall in to place!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely as Ruthmill says he is very young and will just take patience and consistency. If you have moved house since you had him too that will be a completely new situation for him so effectively he is having to learn again what he had already started to learn.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It seemed like I lived in 90+ degree heat during the first month of housebreaking. Worse was month two and three when temperatures in the afternoon were over 100 degrees and Lexi and Beemer preferred to be indoors all of the time. Lexi would just lie by the door waiting to go inside. Then pee once I couldn't handle waiting outside anymore. And of course Beemer would have already gone right away. But shortly after coming in he would go as well. The ultimate moment of despair is when they would go at the same time (cute outdoors, not so much inside). But if my two can get it, yours will too. Ruth's advice really is spot on. Also I started journaling times they ate, drank, played, peed, pooped and after a few days I could predict what time they needed to go out and know when I needed to wait and when it was ok to go inside. It gets better.


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

tease him with a little bit of chicken!!!! tell him the praise u used like"go potty" etc! and as soon as he do one give him the treat straight away!!! do this everytime he show signs that he needs a poo!!!! he will soon learned that if he goes poop now, thats the time he will get the yummy chicken!!!!good luck!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

De la Renta that is superb advice.  Keep the faith Kate, we've all been through it and they DO get there eventually.


----------

